# melanotaenia sp. Aru II



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

Here are some shots of my melanotaenia species Aru II. I absolutely love this fish, and got some great shots of them today in the breeding tank. Enjoy.




























Thanks for looking

DAVE


----------

